# Groomer put my dog in the hospital



## pentictondoggroomers (Jul 1, 2011)

I had a horrific experience today with a dog groomer. We switched groomers so our Chihuahua wouldn't have to be around other dogs. What a mistake. 

The woman who groomed our dog didn't realize that the reason our dog bit her (my dog has never bit anyone) was because she nicked her leg. Our dog freaked out and she couldn't finish the job. 

When we arrived our dog was terrified. It has been over 15 hours and she is still crying. 

We had to take her to the vet and get her sedated and $700 later she had two wounds that were cut to the bone stitched. I will never have my poor dog groomed again.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW! That is really awful! I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

That's terrible.  A breed like a Chihuahua doesn't really need to go to the groomer. They're a breed that you can bathe in your sink and then just need ear cleaning and nail trimming. So that shouldn't give you any problems. Again, that's an awful experience he had at the groomer. Did she charge you for the groom? Offer to pay any medical expenses?


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

After reading this thread and the information on your link, and listening to that voicemail she left you, I would post reviews EVERYWHERE I could telling people to avoid this place at all costs.

I honestly cannot believe a professional would call you and leave you that voicemail... Are you joking? Trying to guilt trip YOU for posting a negative review for severe damage she did to your dog? My jaw dropped when I heard that.

I know she paid the vet bills, but the lasting mental damage to your dog is another thing entirely. Also, I agree with you - how could a professional groomer nick a dog so badly that it needed stitches *in several places* and not realize it? I'm sickened by your situation and I really hope you puppy recovers, physically and mentally.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

dmickle1 said:


> After reading this thread and the information on your link, and listening to that voicemail she left you, I would post reviews EVERYWHERE I could telling people to avoid this place at all costs.
> 
> I honestly cannot believe a professional would call you and leave you that voicemail... Are you joking? Trying to guilt trip YOU for posting a negative review for severe damage she did to your dog? My jaw dropped when I heard that.
> 
> I know she paid the vet bills, but the lasting mental damage to your dog is another thing entirely. Also, I agree with you - how could a professional groomer nick a dog so badly that it needed stitches *in several places* and not realize it? I'm sickened by your situation and I really hope you puppy recovers, physically and mentally.


I didn't see that post. WOW, just wow.


----------



## pentictondoggroomers (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks to all of your for your responses. After getting the phone message I did feel kind of bad for her and a little guilty. But it was a terrible experience. its the next day and my poor dog is still wimpering. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

pentictondoggroomers said:


> Thanks to all of your for your responses. After getting the phone message I did feel kind of bad for her and a little guilty. But it was a terrible experience. its the next day and my poor dog is still wimpering. I feel so bad for her.


Do not feel bad or guilty. Her job, as a professional, is to groom your dog in a safe manner, and she did not fulfill those requirements. 

Has any other groomer had problems with your dog? You said she came back just lovely from the other groomer, and didn't mention they had any complaints? To me it sounds like Mandy mishandled your dog, terrified her, physically injured her, IGNORED the fact that she physically injured her and then tried to guilt trip YOU so you would take back your negative review of her business. 

She deserves more than she got, IMO, and I think you are being very calm and polite with her, considering the situation.


----------



## pentictondoggroomers (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks. I appreciate the support. I try to remain Zen when these kind of things happen. It is a challenge not to get caught up in my emotions though. Quila went to another groomer last year and yes it was a positive experience. She looked like a puppy again; so cute. They gave her a report card. I will post it on the site.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope your little one is back to normal soon. I wouldn't be near as calm. One nick, one small cut, understandable, it even happens to human hair stylists, nurtured times and to be annoyed at your review? Please, I would have totally come unglued.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Im sorry that happened. I dont see how they could not have noticed 2 large cuts on a dog. Nicks and small cuts can and do happen. If I nick a dog, I let the owner know and they get a free groom.



luvntzus said:


> That's terrible.  A breed like a Chihuahua doesn't really need to go to the groomer. They're a breed that you can bathe in your sink and then just need ear cleaning and nail trimming. So that shouldn't give you any problems. Again, that's an awful experience he had at the groomer. Did she charge you for the groom? Offer to pay any medical expenses?


They obviously like to get the dogs coat trimmed back. so a groomer is needed, unless you are comfortable doing it your self with the proper tools.


----------

